# avoir / prendre à cœur



## karinemartin

Bonjour,

Que os parece la expresion siguiente
Avec plus de 20 modèles de la gamme ****  dédiés au marché agricole, XXX *a toujours à cœur* d’offrir une large offre de solutions de manutention aux agriculteurs.

sigue con ganas de ofrecer.... o tiene ganas de seguir ofreciendo....

Gracias por vuestra ayuda!

Karine
****Supressión de una marca comercial
Martine (Mod...)


----------



## Domtom

*-*
*Avoir à coeur de (faire qqch)*, meso.: tomarse algo a pecho, entregarse en cuerpo y alma en alguna tarea; tener mucho empeño en hacer algo. Variante: _avoir (qqch) à coeur._ También con el verbo _prendre_.

FUENTE: pincha aquí .
-


----------



## GURB

Hola
Ojo! Tomarse algo a pecho= prendre (qqchose) à coeur et non avoir à coeur. _No se lo tome tan a pecho!
_Ici: empeñarse en ou poner empeño en me semblent préférables.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenos días, bonjour,

De acuerdo con Gurb sobre el matiz pero me pregunto si, en un anuncio (lo que parece ser el contexto), _empeñarse _no resultaría algo negativo (muy poco pero algo). 
- _poner (todo) su empeño_ me parece más "vendedor" 
o también
- _desvelarse_

Sólo mi opinión.
Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Domtom

Evidentemente, en mi post anterior pongo las traducciones según un diccionario, y que desde luego ninguna de ellas, tomadas al pie de la letra, casa en la frase de *Karine*. Pero ahí se da la idea, y lo que hay que hacer ahora es expresar esa misma idea con las palabras adecuadas.


----------



## Domtom

MarcaFulanitaDeTalSA, siempre fiel a su compromiso de brindar una amplia gama de soluciones de...


----------



## Irenea

Hola!!!!

Tengo una duda con la traducción, dice: Le fraçais prend son repas á couer. Por si os vale, está hablando de la comida rapida

Muchas gracias


----------



## Yul

"Le Français prend son repas à coeur". C'est bien cela?

1-prendre qqch. à cœur : éprouver un vif intérêt pour qqch. 
2-considérer qqch. comme très important. Elle prend ses études à cœur.

Yul


----------



## Irenea

Merci Beaucoup!!!!


----------



## Tina.Irun

"prendre à coeur"  corresponde en español a "tomárselo a pecho" 
(ne me demandez pas la raison de passer du coeur à la poitrine, je n'en ai aucune idée!)


----------



## Poisson28

*Nueva pregunta*​ 
Bonjour,
quelqu'un pourrait répondre à ma question...
En français on dit: "prendre quelque chose à coeur" ou "prendre les choses à coeur" par exemple. Et... est-ce qu'on peut dire "prendre les choses moins à coeur"?

Merci


----------



## Paquita

Oui, sans doute, mais je préfère dire "Tu prends/il prend les choses trop à coeur" "Il ne faut pas le prendre à coeur comme ça". Je ne sais pas pourquoi. Attends d'autres avis.


----------



## Poisson28

Merci  de votre réponse. J'imagine que ce n'est pas incorrect grammaticalement mais je ne l'ai jamais entendu. 'est pourquoi je n'étais pas sûre.

Et alors... une phrase équivalente?? "prendre les choses avec une certaine insouciance"??

Merci encore


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour:

Oui, ce serait correct. On pourrait aussi :

- prendre les choses moins au sérieux. 
- prendre les choses avec plus de désinvolture.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Yul

Bonjour Poisson28, 

Pour répondre précisément à ta question, je dirais que, oui, tu peux dire: "Je prends les choses moins à coeur maintenant".

Il va de soi que les propositions qui t'ont été faites sont toutes très bonnes aussi.

Yul


----------



## Topito

Hola:

No tengo muy claro el sentido de la expresión _avoir à coeur _en esta frase:

_Parfois on est amené à renoncer à des choses auxquelles on tient pour aller vers ce que *l'on a le plus à coeur.*_

De entrada, se me ocurre esta traduccíón, pero me gustaría conocer la opinión de un nativo: 

_A veces nos vemos obligados a renunciar a cosas por las que tenemos aprecio para dirigirnos a *lo que nos interesa más.* _

Gracias


----------



## Áristos

Este thread seguro que te ayuda 

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=696201

Saludos


----------



## Vicomte123

*Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos*​
Bonsoir,

Je requiers votre aide pour "ayant très à coeur de protéger le patrimoine historique et culturel..."

Je pense à: "deseando proteger el patrimonio histórico y cultural.." mais bien sûr, je perds le "très" et surtout l'expression "à coeur". Y a t-il quelque chose qui s'y approche en espagnol?

Merci par avance
Vic


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,

Il nous faudrait un phrase entière (on fonctionne mieux comme ça  )
- poner todo su empeño

(Sous réserve de la phrase entière et d'un contexte plus détaillé)
Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Vicomte123

Merci Cintia&Martine. Pardon pour la répétition du fil. Il n'est pas apparu dans ma recherche! Bizarre...

Voici la phrase en question. Elle n'ajoute rien de spécial à mon sens:

"   Ayant très à cœur de protéger le riche patrimoine historique et culturel de l’Europe, nous avons déciddé également de soutenir davantage le musée du vêtement".

Je vois l'idée avec "empeño" mais ne suis pas trop convaincu par un participe présent ici.
Encore merci.
Vic


----------



## Pinairun

Empeñados, muy preocupados, muy interesados en proteger...


----------



## Cintia&Martine

> Elle n'ajoute rien de spécial à mon sens:


Oh si ! elle permet de voir quel est le sujet (de la plus haute importance le sujet dans une phrase  )
Et pourquoi pas un participe passé ?
- Empeñados en...

Mais on peut penser à d'autres solutions :
- Muy apegados a / Sumamente interesados en / Resueltos a

Tout dépendra de la nuance ressentie suivant les défintions du CNTRL :


> ♦ [Avec une valeur intensive]  _Avoir/prendre (qqc.) à cœur._ *Y prendre beaucoup d'intérêt*. _Trouver une personne très respectable, très dévouée, qui prît la chose plus à cœur_ (Zola, _La Conquête de Plassans,_ 1874, p. 983).   _Avoir à cœur de._ *Être bien décidé* *à*. _J'ai à cœur de faire un ouvrage aussi parfait_ (Balzac, _Correspondance,_ 1834, p. 526).  _Tenir au cœur (de qqn)._ S'y attacher par une forte adhésion intime.


Attendez d'autres idées.


----------

